# Traynor YCV40 Clean Channel Noise



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a Traynor YCV40 on my bench right now. The residual AC hum and wide band noise are noticably louder on the clean channel than the overdrive channel. Has anyone experienced this? I swapped the pre-amp tubes around and replaced them entirely with a set of 5751's I have sitting around so it seems to be in the circuit somewhere, but these are hard to get a scope on.

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Found my own answer. Traynor said to fix this problem I would need to turn the presence knob into a master volume knob. Did it and it worked. Doesn't fix the problem just masks it but is acceptable.


----------

